# I Love My iPod Nano!



## Amie (Nov 13, 2005)

I just bought an iPod Nano about three weeks ago, and I absolutely love it! I bought the white (original iPod color). The Nano is a significant example of computer electronic genius, IMHO. I love the click wheel and full-color screen, and the fact that it weighs only 1.5 ounces and it's light enough to wear around my neck (I bought the lanyard/earphones combo). I've already gotten my $200 worth--I listen to it every day while working, at the gym, walking, studying, etc. The only time I take it off is to sleep and shower (hey, maybe Apple with come out with a water-proof iPod--LOL).

Anyone else in love with their Nano?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel Amie.   (BTW, good to see you on again... )

While I don't own the nano, I have used it at the Apple Store when I went to buy my iMac G5 (not the new thinner one, the model before it).  It was a very cool device.  Of course, when I bought my iMac that day with an educator's discount, it included a free iPod mini!  So yes, while it's not the nano it's still an iPod, and I'm loving every minute of it.  And yes, you can tell that it's been quite used what with it falling and getting it's share of dings and scratches, but the screen still looks clean and it works.  That's all I ask of it.


----------



## Amie (Nov 13, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I know exactly how you feel Amie.   (BTW, good to see you on again... )
> 
> While I don't own the nano, I have used it at the Apple Store when I went to buy my iMac G5 (not the new thinner one, the model before it).  It was a very cool device.  Of course, when I bought my iMac that day with an educator's discount, it included a free iPod mini!  So yes, while it's not the nano it's still an iPod, and I'm loving every minute of it.  And yes, you can tell that it's been quite used what with it falling and getting it's share of dings and scratches, but the screen still looks clean and it works.  That's all I ask of it.



Ah, you got the student/educator deal! My friend got the same deal--he bought an iBook (after being a PC user his whole life, I've converted him--and he is sooooo happy!) and got a free iPod Mini, which he loves as well.

When I bought my iBook, Apple wasn't doing that particular promo, but I get a 10 percent discount through my company, so that helped a lot. And, at the time, I was undecided between the Mini or the Shuffle (there were things I didn't like about both) ... and then Apple came out with the Nano and I KNEW that was the iPod for me--it's perfect!

Good to see you again, Nix. Been a while since I've had the time to visit my favorite site.


----------



## Amie (Nov 13, 2005)

P.S. If you want some good protective shields for your iPod, go to Decalgirl.com. They are fabulous! Total protection (including front, back, click-wheel, screen, etc.) to prevent your iPod from getting scratched. Very high-quality material, no sticky residue, easy to apply ... and all that good stuff. I will mention, however, that it may take a couple weeks for all the air bubbles to disappear. I've had mine on for about three weeks now--no problems at all.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Amie.  For now, I think I'll keep it as is...I have the clip that came with it and the only reason it got scuffed up was because of my carelessness in clipping it to my pants.   At least if it DOES break, then I have an excuse to either get the nano or the new iPod video!


----------



## 128shot (Nov 20, 2005)

sounds like a religious experience


----------



## Amie (Nov 20, 2005)

128shot said:
			
		

> sounds like a religious experience


Don't get me started on the worshipping rituals.


----------



## sirstaunch (Nov 21, 2005)

I wish it rains ipods here, no immediate plan to afford one, but I really doooooo want one, I'm in a Aussie survey thing to make points to earn one, and hey,  the person who has in his signature to help him get an iPod, is that working? Have you got an iPod yet?


----------



## maz94protege (Nov 21, 2005)

i have the ipod mini, love it, 4gb is wayy more then enough room. i acutally sleep with mine playing and set the timer so it turns off and the alarm to start playin music so i wake up. haha, pretty crazzy, but a waterproof one...hmm thats a possibility there. actually u could make one yourself, wrap one up heavily in a ziplock bag, then tape it several times, i gaurantee u can make it almost waterproof. 


Pretty cool idea thou. Give it time. Jobs will make one!


----------



## fryke (Nov 21, 2005)

What about the headphones...? Waterproof?


----------



## maz94protege (Nov 22, 2005)

anything is possible with the right funds.....just put it that way


----------



## Amie (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree: Anything is possible. Waterproof iPods. Waterproof earphones. Waterproof everything! If the demand is high enough (which it probably won't be, but that's beside the point), they *will* make them. It's definitely possible. Look at it this way: If someone told you 20 years ago that something like the iPod Nano would exist and described it to you back then ... you'd probably find it very hard to fathom. But, alas, here we are ... in a lovely iPod world.


----------

